# Alien: Die TV-Serie muss ohne Ripley auskommen



## AndreLinken (2. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien: Die TV-Serie muss ohne Ripley auskommen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alien: Die TV-Serie muss ohne Ripley auskommen*


----------



## Phone (2. Juli 2021)

Wenn jetzt auch noch die Aliens fehlen wäre es die perfekte Netflix Serie...


----------



## weazz1980 (2. Juli 2021)

Bin mal vorsichtig interessiert... ich meine, ich mag Alien, von daher mal schauen ob es Murks wird oder vielleicht eine Überraschung!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. Juli 2021)

Das Ripley nicht mehr dabei ist ist mMn ok, sie hat ja nun einmal auch ein gewisses Alter und jetzt nochmal auf Tour zu gehen ist ähnlich glaubwürdig wie ein "Archeologie Opa".

Sigourney kann sicherlich noch einige Rollen ausfüllen, aber als Ripley ist der Ruhestand einfach wohlverdient. 


Schauen wir mal was das Projekt hergibt.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das Ripley nicht mehr dabei ist ist mMn ok, sie hat ja nun einmal auch ein gewisses Alter und jetzt nochmal auf Tour zu gehen ist ähnlich glaubwürdig wie ein "Archeologie Opa".


Die Frage ist ja, was man mit dem Charakter veranstaltet - als Konzept könnte ich mir durchaus eine "Hightech-Oma" mit allerlei Gadgets vorstellen, die aufgrund ihres Alters auf die Unterstützung eines Robotoiden angewiesen ist ...


----------



## Grolt (2. Juli 2021)

Das beste Alien Spiel hatte ja auch keine Ripley als Hauptfigur. bzw. Dort hat man ihre Tochter gespielt. Nicht die Figur von Weaver.

Das wichtigste ist, das die Stimmung des Original Film eingefangen wird.


----------



## 1xok (3. Juli 2021)

Wenn es kein Crossover mit den DuckTales gibt, bin ich maßlos enttäuscht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Juli 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Wenn es kein Crossover mit den DuckTales gibt, bin ich maßlos enttäuscht.


Oh ja, bitte. David Tennants Scrooge vs. das Alien. Würde ich feiern und mit viel Eierlikör begießen.


----------



## Vordack (3. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Oh ja, bitte. David Tennants Scrooge vs. das Alien. Würde ich feiern und mit viel Eierlikör begießen.


Sry, aberr ich wäre eher für ein Crossover mit Howard the Duck. Aus irgendeinem Grund liebe ich dem Film und die Ente (VorDACK, jaja) ;D

Aber beim Likör wär ich dabei


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Juli 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Sry, aberr ich wäre eher für ein Crossover mit Howard the Duck. Aus irgendeinem Grund liebe ich dem Film und die Ente (VorDACK, jaja) ;D
> 
> Aber beim Likör wär ich dabei


Hmmm. Aber würde Howard the Duck den „Lies mir ein Telefonbuch vor“-Test bestehen?

Likör und Haggis für alle!


----------



## 1xok (4. Juli 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Sry, aberr ich wäre eher für ein Crossover mit Howard the Duck. Aus irgendeinem Grund liebe ich dem Film und die Ente (VorDACK, jaja) ;D
> 
> Aber beim Likör wär ich dabei


Es ist wahrscheinlich überflüssig, aber um der Gefahr vorzubeugen, dass es jemandem entgangen ist:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jn3wG4z_Scw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

